# Replacement battery for macbook pro 15inch



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,
does anyone have any first hand experience with a good replacement battery for around $25-30? I know ifixit and others sell them for about $100 but i've seen a whole bunch on amazon and ebay in my price range that im not sure i should trust. 

my older macbook pro 15in (model: a1211) has been showing my battery is fully charged (both green light on magsafe and "charged" in the tool bar,) but if i unplug the magsafe power cable the computer dies after about 1 minute. today it's actually showing that there's no batt connected (it is) if i swap it in and out it will show charged again. (thought it's not) 

I've tried pulling the battery out and holding down the power to reset it but that hasnt helped. 

thanks!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Your issue is for sure in need of a new battery.

I suggest you pay for the more expensive. A battery that is $25-30 is an accident waiting to happen. Cheaper batteries tend to have issues, not last very long or even worse cause damage.

"You get what you pay for" comes to mind.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No worthwhile battery will be that cheap. The best thing is to get an Apple battery for these.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Of course if money wasnt an issue I'd get the apple certified one. 
I mainly use this Lapp top as a backup hen I'm fixing my desktop or for traveling so I mostly get by fine having it plugged in all the time. 
I'd just like a cheap functional alternative so I can unplug the laptop for more than a few minutes without losing my unsaved work if I needed to.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would have to agree with the guy's but get there opinions on this Amazon.com: Anker® New Laptop Battery for Apple A1175 A1211 A1226 A1260 A1150 MacBook Pro 15", Aluminum Body as Original (Not Plastic) - 18 Months Warranty [Li-Polymer 6-cell 5200mAh]: Computers & Accessories


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

sli4 said:


> Of course if money wasnt an issue I'd get the apple certified one.
> I mainly use this Lapp top as a backup hen I'm fixing my desktop or for traveling so I mostly get by fine having it plugged in all the time.
> I'd just like a cheap functional alternative so I can unplug the laptop for more than a few minutes without losing my unsaved work if I needed to.


The cheap knock off alternatives are known to swell and damage the computer like this: http://www.dolphinstreet.com/images/macbookpro-battery.jpg sometimes the swelling can cause the internal logic boards to be flexed and damaged and then your entire laptop won't function after that. 

They also are known to be defective out of the box, short out, get very hot, and do not hold nearly the same length of charge as an original product.

You will not find anyone on staff here that would condone purchasing them. I would suggest not replacing the battery at all and just run of the wall jack.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

joeten said:


> I would have to agree with the guy's but get there opinions on this Amazon.com: Anker® New Laptop Battery for Apple A1175 A1211 A1226 A1260 A1150 MacBook Pro 15", Aluminum Body as Original (Not Plastic) - 18 Months Warranty [Li-Polymer 6-cell 5200mAh]: Computers & Accessories


Anker is a very reputable brand. I would have no issue purchasing that battery. It is normally $130, and on sale for $70 now. That is what I would expect to pay for a quality battery. I have no issues with good brand aftermarket batteries.

It is just the cheap knock offs that are dangerous.

A battery that is $25.... I would expect there to be a pickle inside or maybe a potato with a copper electrode and a zinc electrode.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought it was a good deal but you guy's know those batteries better than me


----------

